

For Jessica - UPDATE - rada
http://jenniferlawler.com/wordpress/?p=757
This is an update for the highly upvoted story a month ago:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1539833
======
rada
This is an update for the highly upvoted story a month ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1539833>

